# Current Sasuke vs Juubito and Juudara pre tree



## Orochibuto (Apr 28, 2014)

Can he take them both?

Location: Chunnin Exams Arena
Knowlegement: Full for Sasuke, completely null for the Jinchuuriki team
Distance: 100 meters
Specifications: This is Sasuke with his latter power-up, Madara has not absorbed the Tree.

Scenario 1: Normal

Scenario 2: Same as 1 but it is mindless Juubito instead of the controled one

Scenario 3: This is Juudara after the Tree has been absorbed, Obito as well nas not taken the Tree out of his body. Sasuke's Rinnegan perception is so big that is given the ability to see the world as quantum wavefunctions and observe them.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry it was 100 meters, I didn't typed the 0. About knowledgement, the Jinchuurkis have no knowledgement on him, he has full knowledgement on them.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sasuke gets fucking ass raped 

Unless you show me a way he survives Juubito quad Juubidama nuke + Barrier combo (and thats before we include Madara stopping/preventing the formers prep), this is a rather pointless thread


----------



## blk (Apr 28, 2014)

Both Juubito and Juubidara can solo.

Sasuke hasn't shown a single attack that can have lasting effects on any of the two, who have incredible regenerative powers.
Plus, Sasuke's ability seems to have a limited range [1], which means that attacks with large AoE [2] will work just fine.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 28, 2014)

Meh I'd favor Sasuke to win more times then not though that's just a blind shot in the dark, well find out in the next few months.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 28, 2014)

blk said:


> Both Juubito and Juubidara can solo.
> 
> Sasuke hasn't shown a single attack that can have lasting effects on any of the two, who have incredible regenerative powers.
> Plus, Sasuke's ability seems to have a limited range [1], which means that attacks with large AoE [2] will work just fine.



I'm pretty sure the chidori sword could fuck either of them up as Naruto's YRS heavily damaged Madara pre-tree absorption and it didn't even manage to cut Madara in half while Sasuke's chidori sword managed to do that to an even stronger Madara.

As Madara said, after absorbing the tree he's pretty much immortal. Before that he wasn't and neither was Juubito. 

And you gave them no knowledge on Sasuke's ability, which means they're not even going to retreat right away and that makes them easy pickings for Sasuke.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 28, 2014)

Sasuke gets stomped. U_U
the only attack he showed did not  even make madara give sh!t about it.

Not to mention madara was weakened, since Minato trolled him and took almost all of his Gedu-Damas away. .

did I say that Sasuke can't even hurt madara's shadow and only Naruto capable of that? 

oh, and Sasuke does not have the Bijuu's chakra either, so he simply cannot pull them out of obito, and thus cannot really defeat him.
as any damage will be healed. U_U


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke gets stomped. U_U
> the only attack he showed did even make madara give sh!t about him.
> 
> Not to mention madara was weakened, since Minato trolled him and took almost all of his Gedu-Damas away. :lmoa.
> ...



Madara is currently immortal so of course he isn't going to be phased after being cut in half. His pre-tree self isn't or he wouldn't of been mortally wounded by both Gai and Naruto. This match-up is with Madara before he absorbed the shinju. 

And Sasuke can hurt Madara's shadow as he specifically said chakra from the Sage works on it, which he himself has.


----------



## blk (Apr 28, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm pretty sure the chidori sword could fuck either of them up as Naruto's YRS heavily damaged Madara pre-tree absorption and it didn't even manage to cut Madara in half while Sasuke's chidori sword managed to do that to an even stronger Madara.
> 
> As Madara said, after absorbing the tree he's pretty much immortal. Before that he wasn't and neither was Juubito.
> 
> And you gave them no knowledge on Sasuke's ability, which means they're not even going to retreat right away and that makes them easy pickings for Sasuke.



Juubito without full control of the Juubi can survive and regenerate after being damaged this much [1].
Juubito with full control but without the full Juubi within him can survive and regenerate after being cut in half by Perfect Susano's sword [2 ; 3].
Madara without the tree can survive and regenerate after being hit by Gai's last move [4].
Naruto's YRS did negligible damage to Madara [5], which was shortly after already gone [6].

Their regeneration is insane, Sasuke simply cannot kill any of them.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 28, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Madara is currently immortal so of course he isn't going to be phased after being cut in half. His pre-tree self isn't or he wouldn't of been mortally wounded by both Gai and Naruto.
> 
> And Sasuke can hurt Madara's shadow as he specifically said chakra from the Sage works on it, which he himself has.



- Ok, and how is Sasuke going to kill him exactly? 
- Then why did he want Naruto to fight the unseen one while he fights the physical one? 
he also wanted Naruto to use a sealing jutsu to deal with him.

That's obviously show that Sasuke by himself can't win against madara alone. U_U


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> - Ok, and how is Sasuke going to kill him exactly?
> - Then why did he want Naruto to fight the unseen one while he fights the physical one?
> he also wanted Naruto to use a sealing jutsu to deal with him.
> 
> That's obviously show that Sasuke by himself can't win against madara alone. U_U



1. Don't know. Have to wait for more feats, but the point is that Madara can be killed before absorbing the tree. I don't see what he's going to do if Sasuke slices him into tiny pieces. 
2. Ask Kishi. The facts are that attacks with chakra from the sage can hurt it, which Sasuke himself possesses.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 28, 2014)

Considering Naruto was able to destroy the Juubi in base. I think Sasuke and Naruto are about equal.
Gotta go by portrayal and hype on this one. But IMO Sasuke can take this with high diff.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 28, 2014)

Sasuke gets stomped
No one bar the sage and kaguya can solo 2 juubi Jins


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 28, 2014)

Either or Its High Difficulty either Way. But Honestly until we get more intel on Sasuke's ability. He wins.People acting like Sasuke can't just aim for the head with his attack. And he has Shown to be able to redirect objects as well. So any bijuu dama can get sent right back at the jinchuurikis. I think Amaterasu could fuck up Obito now. And Madara can get bam flashed with a sword in his head.


Hey I think Im starting to sound like a Minato-tard.....I like


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 29, 2014)

if juubi jins doesn't has regeneration then sasuke wins...


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Apr 29, 2014)

For those of you saying how the Juubi Jins can't be killed because of their regeneration speed, reread this page.

*Spoiler*: __ 








By Madara's own admission, that amount of damage was close enough to killing him. From the next few pages we can see that his regeneration isn't exacty instant, as he was still bleeding by the end of the chapter.  Sasuke easily delivered that amount of damage with a casual slash that looked even more fatal. 

The same can therefore be said about how much it takes to kill the weaker Juubito and the time he would need to recover. 

 this is what you call instant. Since the time its takes to recover is considerably more than what it takes Sasuke to do that, either one of them are fucked if Sasuke follows up after the first attack. Of course, all this talk of regeneration is meaningless if both Juubi Jins can die by decapitation.

Considering Sasuke's new speed, Rinnegan perception, and ability to teleport anything in his jutsu's range, It should be obvious that one of the Juubi Jins will be taken out right off the bat either at 100m distance or a few steps closer. Doesn't help that they have no knowledge about how to defend against Sasuke's new jutsu. Since RS Sasuke has plenty of knowledge on his opponents, he will certainly take out the stronger Madara first. The rest of the battle will just be Sasuke vs Juubito. In that case, Sasuke should be able to take him without much difficulty as he was manhandling a much stronger Juubi Madara with tree powerup.

So Sasuke should take scenario 1,2, and lose 3 since Madara attained immortality after tree absorption. Any BD battle involving a high powered immortal character is pointless and unfair.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 29, 2014)

soo much wank in this thread


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 29, 2014)

Sasuke dies.for now.but once he shows his full power,he may be able to solo them.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm sure once Sasuke goes all out, he will rape, shit I think one on one with either one he will win via Sword through Brain.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ummm someone mind telling me why sauce doesn't blitz them?

He just blitz current madara who is stronger then both pre god tree madara and jubito.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 29, 2014)

Nardo raped Madara and Sasuke is his equal now. Go figure.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 29, 2014)

Unless this is Madara that needs regeneration before he can be back to 100% he cant win. Honestly there's really no difference between tree Madara and regular juubi Madara except for design and maybe the immortality. But yeah Sasuke gets stomped by both.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't see why ppl say sauce gets stomped when he literally just blitz madara and cut him in half, am I missing something?


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 29, 2014)

Bkprince33 said:


> I don't see why ppl say sauce gets stomped when he literally just blitz madara and cut him in half, am I missing something?



Naruto was helping by holding down Madara's other half. Sasuke didn't do it alone.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Apr 29, 2014)

The Prodigy said:


> Naruto was helping by holding down Madara's other half. Sasuke didn't do it alone.



Yeah if I'm not mistaken madara only has access to that jutsu after absorbing the tree no?

Isn't this pre tree mads?


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 29, 2014)

Bkprince33 said:


> Yeah if I'm not mistaken madara only has access to that jutsu after absorbing the tree no?
> 
> Isn't this pre tree mads?



No. Madara said he had the jutsu under his belt back when he was still fighting Kakashi and Obito together.

And yeah, but all it granted him was immortality.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Apr 29, 2014)

The Prodigy said:


> No. Madara said he had the jutsu under his belt back when he was still fighting Kakashi and Obito together.
> 
> And yeah, but all it granted him was immortality.



OK Kool I didn't see that statement this last chapter but I'll take your word for it.


sauce then loses with mid to high difficulty.


He should be able to get rid of jubito fairly easily seeing as how mads had trouble tracking him with rinnengon/sensing and sauce with regular ems could track jubito, so there should be a decent speed gap between the 2.


However sauce obviously can't solo mads without naruto's help.


I do see sauce winning if limbo was restricted and I really don't see how people say he gets stomped after his recent showing.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Apr 29, 2014)

Limbo is nothing more than a weaker kagebunshin (which hasn't demonstrated the ability to use any Jutsu) with more drawbacks in front of Rinnegan Sasuke. Why it isn't effective in this battle:

1. Limbo's main strengths are invisibility and intangibility. Not only can Sasuke see it, he makes it possible to touch the intangible using natural energy, rendering those strengths useless.
2. Limbo offers limited protection for the caster against Sasuke's teleportation jutsu, which can easily bypass meatshields. 
3. Limbo Madara itself is vulnerable to Sasuke's attacks, while having even more difficulty (no jutsu feats) reaching Sasuke than the real Juudara. Not to mention whatever damage limbo body sustains in its exchange with Sasuke is carried to the caster.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 29, 2014)

Fedor Emelianenko said:


> 1. Limbo's main strengths are invisibility and intangibility. Not only can Sasuke see it, he makes it possible to touch the intangible using natural energy, rendering those strengths useless.
> 2. Limbo offers limited protection for the caster against Sasuke's teleportation jutsu, which can easily bypass meatshields.
> 3. Limbo Madara itself is vulnerable to Sasuke's attacks, while having even more difficulty (no jutsu feats) reaching Sasuke than the real Juudara. Not to mention whatever damage limbo body sustains in its exchange with Sasuke is carried to the caster.



1.no Sasuke can't touch the Limbo clone,he can only see it.2.and no the damage dosen't gets carried to the caster.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Apr 29, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> 1.no Sasuke can't touch the Limbo clone,he can only see it.2.and no the damage dosen't gets carried to the caster.



Do i really have to post manga pages I already posted in this thread? This is why I don't regularly visit NF.

top of the building
1. Yes he can. Reread the top 2 panels, then the top half of page 14.
top of the building

2. Reread the top half of page 12. How do you think real Madara got that wound to his arm? 
top of the building
To make it easier for you, here's the attack magnified on the bottom right.

Hope I don't actually have to interpret what's happening in those pages. The dialogue speaks for itself.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 29, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> 1.no Sasuke can't touch the Limbo clone,he can only see it.2.and no the damage dosen't gets carried to the caster.



You're wrong on the first account.  

1. Sasuke can touch it as he specifically stated attacks with the chakra of the Sage of Six Paths can harm it. Sasuke himself posseses this. 

(Sasuke stating the attacks with the Sages chakra work on it)



(Sasuke stating that he also has the Sages chakra)





Fedor Emelianenko said:


> Do i really have to post manga pages I already posted in this thread? This is why I don't regularly visit NF.
> 
> top of the building
> 1. Yes he can. Reread the top 2 panels, then the top half of page 14.
> ...



The real Madara is the shadow one, not the white one.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Apr 29, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The real Madara is the shadow one, not the white one.



Are you sure? Then what was the point of having shadow Madara tanking hits using his arm as well as his chest for "white madara" as demonstrated on page 12?

I think I know why you say "white madara" isn't the real one though, because on this page they inverted the colors of everything other than Chidori to make Sasuke's chidori binding shadow Madara more visible.
top of the building


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 29, 2014)

Fedor Emelianenko said:


> Are you sure? Then what was the point of having shadow Madara tanking hits using his arm as well as his chest for "white madara" as demonstrated on page 12?
> 
> I think I know why you say "white madara" isn't the real one though, because on this page they inverted the colors of everything other than Chidori to make Sasuke's chidori binding shadow Madara more visible.
> _here_



The shadow Madara wasn't the one that took Naruto's attack, it was the white Madara as the white Madara is the one with wound on its arm while the shadow Madara has no wound. 





We also see that when Madara was stabbed with Sasuke's sword it was the shadow Madara that had the sword in his chest, not the white one. 



And finally, when Sasuke and Naruto both attack, Madara manages to evade using his limbo, in which the white Madara took the attack instead and the real Madara was capable of getting away. If the white Madara was the real Madara then he never would've been capable of getting away from that attack. 



As Sasuke said, "He substituted his shadow" (the white Madara) We also have Naruto saying that he'll stop the one they have trapped with their jutsu (white Madara) while Sasuke goes after "The real body"


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Apr 29, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The shadow Madara wasn't the one that took Naruto's attack, it was the white Madara as the white Madara is the one with wound on its arm while the shadow Madara has no wound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right the white one is the limbo madara and the 2 receive damage separately. Its regeneration doesn't seem to be as fast as Madara's real body however, as the wound on his arm persisted for 3 pages or more.
Everything else I said about Limbo's effectiveness against Sasuke still stands.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 29, 2014)

Fedor Emelianenko said:


> [1]
> 1. Yes he can. Reread the top 2 panels, then the top half of page 14.
> Link removed
> 2. Reread the top half of page 12. How do you think real Madara got that wound to his arm?
> ...



it wasn't the real Madara who got that wound to his arm,it was the shadow Madara.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 29, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You're wrong on the first account.
> 1. Sasuke can touch it as he specifically stated attacks with the chakra of the Sage of Six Paths can harm it. Sasuke himself posseses this.
> (Sasuke stating the attacks with the Sages chakra work on it)
> 
> ...



yeah,Sasuke did say that,though he told Naruto to attack the shadow Madara,that makes me believe that his attacks may not work on shadow Madara.also his attack phased through shadow Madara,the first time Sasuke tried to attack it.Link removed


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 29, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> yeah,Sasuke did say that,though he told Naruto to attack the shadow Madara,that makes me believe that his attacks may not work on shadow Madara.also his attack phased through shadow Madara,the first time Sasuke tried to attack it.Link removed



That was when he threw his sword at it which does not have the sages chakra flowing through it. When he used his black chidori which does have the sages chakra in it, it was capable of effecting the white Madara.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 29, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That was when he threw his sword at it which does not have the sages chakra flowing through it. When he used his black chidori which does have the sages chakra in it, it was capable of effecting the white Madara.



yeah,you're probably right.though it's possible that Sasuke was able to hit that shadow Madara only because of Naruto who's attacks work on that shadow Madara.i would like to see Sasuke fight against that shadow Madara 1 on 1.


----------



## Fiiction (Apr 30, 2014)

Fedor Emelianenko said:


> Are you sure? Then what was the point of having shadow Madara tanking hits using his arm as well as his chest for "white madara" as demonstrated on page 12?
> 
> I think I know why you say "white madara" isn't the real one though, because on this page they inverted the colors of everything other than Chidori to make Sasuke's chidori binding shadow Madara more visible.
> 4



The white one is the clone. I it's confusing, but just re-read the chapter


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 30, 2014)

Depends on how Current Madara compares to his previous Juubi Jin self and to Juubito. We know that once Madara became a JJ he was stronger than Juubito but we do not know what he got after absorbing the tree...other than immortality.

Still...Shinju Madara was able to react to Six Path Senjutsu Naruto who had to be faster than "Base" Naruto and he did so even when partially distracted by Sasuke's teleportation feat. That and the fact that Sasuke is portrayed as equal to Six Path Senjutsu Naruto and yet it took both of them to overwhelm Shinju Madara in contrast how Juubi Madara seemed to be outmatched by "Base" Naruto says that the increase in power may have been rather significant.

So portrayal wise Sasuke should be able to handle Juubi Madara as easily as Six Path Senjutsu Naruto would. And Juubito being weaker than JJ Madara should be only a minor inconvenience at most.

Feat wise it is a bit more complicated as how Sasuke would handle Juubito's 4 bijuudamas which is an argument why many give Juubito a victory in most matches. Maybe he could cut the tree before the bijuudamas are formed causing them to dissipate or maybe he would target Juubito right away and kill him before those bijuudamas can do shit? Otherwise how do people consider Six Path Senjutsu Naruto dealing with Juubito and his supposedly "invincible" 4 bijuudams of doom?


----------



## Fiiction (Apr 30, 2014)

JJ Madara is being highly underrated. Sasuke still hasn't shown us the X factor of being able to kill Madara. You guys are talking about base naruto beating him as if madara didn't just go through a battle with a top 5 strongest shinobi that took his whole left torso apart. He was still regenerating and you can tell he wasn't at full power. 

Same goes with juubito, he has many ways to kill sasuke easily but sasuke only has the chidori soo... I don't see why people are making Sasuke seem so godly because he blitzed a madara that wanted to save his Rinnegan so he said fck it, let me get cut in half. 

Not saying it will be a stomp, but sasuke hasn't convinced me that he can win a 1v1 against  Juubi Jin.

Shinju madara stomps.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 30, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Feat wise it is a bit more complicated as how Sasuke would handle Juubito's 4 bijuudamas which is an argument why many give Juubito a victory in most matches. Maybe he could cut the tree before the bijuudamas are formed causing them to dissipate or maybe he would target Juubito right away and kill him before those bijuudamas can do shit? Otherwise how do people consider Six Path Senjutsu Naruto dealing with Juubito and his supposedly "invincible" 4 bijuudams of doom?



The problem is Naruto does have a credible way of withstanding the Bijuudamas since Naruto is basically a Juubi Jinchuuriki.

He has the black material which Obito himself used to no-sell his own attack, to Naruto would just have to cover himself in the black material like Obito did and he could survive them.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 1, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> The problem is Naruto does have a credible way of withstanding the Bijuudamas since Naruto is basically a Juubi Jinchuuriki.
> 
> He has the black material which Obito himself used to no-sell his own attack, to Naruto would just have to cover himself in the black material like Obito did and he could survive them.



Strangely though that black material was destroyed by like 5 rookies using Naruto's rasengan and was also quite damaged by a bijuudama and enton arrow combo from BSM Naruto and CS EMS Sasuke.

Are those attacks above those 4 super bijuudamas?

Or maybe that black material is only 100% effective when its collateral damage caused by the very user which means that said resistance does not apply when resisting attacks used by the enemy.


----------

